# Evangelism of Catholics?1



## cwjudyjr (Aug 26, 2008)

My aunt passed away last week and I attended the funeral at a Catholic mass. 

I have the opportunity with at least one of my cousins to continue conversations on the truth of scripture and the Gospel. She is moving slightly away from the RCC at this point towards a non-denominational church, but still holds to the tradition on many areas.

Can anyone suggest resources for me to look at and use as I reach out to her and to my other cousins?

Thank you! 

God Bless!!

Conrad


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 26, 2008)

How about this for very elementary starters? Witnessing to Catholics

Maybe you could see exactly which traditions your cousin is still holding to and why, and that would give you a better idea of how to witness to her.

One of my cousins told me he wanted to leave the RCC and when I asked why, he said, "My issue is that they don't ordain women." (He has two young daughters; _Virginia Huguenot, you know who I'm talking about - !_) He wanted to discuss it and so we did for awhile, but I could see that he was living on another planet and so I didn't wind up witnessing to him. I still keep him and *all* my other Catholic relatives in prayer (*all* of my relatives outside of our nuclear family are Catholics:  ), but I witness to them with some due and learned-by-goofing-up restraint. 

There are tons of people on this Board who collect better witnessing to Catholics links than I have (mine consist mostly of Mike Gendron's and Richard Bennett's stuff) and I look forward to seeing what they'll give you as resources.

Meanwhile, Conrad, your cousin is being prayed for! May the Lord be pleased to save her and your other Catholic relatives.

Margaret


----------



## ADKing (Aug 26, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> (mine consist mostly of Mike Gendron's and Richard Bennett's stuff)
> Margaret



Richard Bennett http://www.bereanbeacon.org/ is great. I had the opportunity to take a couple classes from him when I was a student in Portland, OR and he was still based there. He does much great work and I recommend him highly.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 26, 2008)

*bump*


----------

